# Falken fk453 or Kumho KU31



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Pick one  

Was pretty happy with fk452s until they got down to sub 4mm. 

Vreds don't come in my size, otherwise i'd probably go for them without question.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Out the two you've posted the Falkens get my vote. Have a look at Hancook V12 Evo Ventus. Very good tyre and what's on my mps


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kumho KU39 not 31.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

danwel said:


> Out the two you've posted the Falkens get my vote. Have a look at Hancook V12 Evo Ventus. Very good tyre and what's on my mps


Hmm.. Interesting :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Kuhmo KU39 not 31.


Much difference? I've read the ku39 has a bit more feel?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Many people have talked about the Falken's sudden drop off of grip at 4mm

Ends up false economy buying them as they don't last anywhere near as long as expensive brands.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Much difference? I've read the ku39 has a bit more feel?


All reviews of the KU39 are very good.

The new tyre rating system gives them an A for wet performance. Very rare outside premium brands.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Many people have talked about the Falken's sudden drop off of grip at 4mm
> 
> Ends up false economy buying them as they don't last anywhere near as long as expensive brands.


Yeah maybe so, but had ~2.5 years on them so far. Think it's more like 3mm at the back.

Harder, less grippy compound, more miles generally, even with less miles per mm, still probably works out favourably for wear.

285 35 19 in ku39 seems... difficult.

Looks like some deliver though...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SINGLE-TY...pect+Ratio:35|Diameter:19&hash=item5d37048e6d

Ah, see your edit now.

Wouldn't be too hard for someone to fit.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SINGLE-TY...pect+Ratio:35|Diameter:19&hash=item5d37048e6d
> 
> Ah, see your edit now.
> 
> Wouldn't be too hard for someone to fit.


Looks like the ku39 then over the ku31 :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 4 KU39's on the Spec B and they seem to perform pretty well for all I payed for them.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

I've tried both makes and there very good indeed, but I've just got Pirelli p6000 tyres all round on my golf and must say in this recent weather they have proved very good


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> All reviews of the KU39 are very good.
> 
> The new tyre rating system gives them an A for wet performance. Very rare outside premium brands.


Kerr, can you point out some examples, as when I have looked at tyres the odd thing is with the new rating system, the budgets ones seem to score 'better' .


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have KU39's on the front of mine and like many I'm happy with them and if I'm honest I'm a bit surprised at just how good they are.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Kerr, can you point out some examples, as when I have looked at tyres the odd thing is with the new rating system, the budgets ones seem to score 'better' .


I'm not entirely sure, goodyear asymmetric get better ratings than most of them on mytyres, inc ps2s, falkens, bridgestones, etc.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had KU31's on the Cougar and couldn't fault them, seemed to really suit the car and gripped like **** to a blanket.

Can't comment on the KU39's but they were intended as a replacement for the KU31's so it stands to reason that they'll be a bit better :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I'm not entirely sure, goodyear asymmetric get better ratings than most of them on mytyres, inc ps2s, falkens, bridgestones, etc.


I was looking at blackcircles, hold on cos Villa have just scored :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The problem with the ratings is that each manufacturer rates their own tyres.

IMO, to even be able to compare two brands they'd have to be tested on the same surface, same conditions by the same independent people...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For the price the KU39's are hard to beat.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I have KU37 on mine and I am more than happy with them ... Next tyres will be kumho as well


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Didn't like the ku39 in the wet on mine. Tried the falkens next which were better but not as good as the pilots I had on them before. But they were less than half the price of them so couldn't really complain!

My brother and dad have the falkens and rate them but we all have different cars.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd buck the trend and go Hankook Ventus Evo's

All the way.

Brilliant on road and track - ran them for years on my Racing Puma


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

just come on this thread to post vreds...... but seen your op you cant get them.

Cant offer much help tbh as not used either as i swear by my vred sessenta's! great traction wet and dry and got 24k out of the last set on my vxr


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jonny_R said:


> just come on this thread to post vreds...... but seen your op you cant get them.
> 
> Cant offer much help tbh as not used either as i swear by my vred sessenta's! great traction wet and dry and got 24k out of the last set on my vxr


They don't come in 285/35/19 as far as i'm aware


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Mate has some vreds on his MZ4, really doesn't rate them


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Those Kuhmo's are good in isolation, but cant really compete with the best out there. I'd second the recommendation for the Hankook Ventus Evo V12's - had them on the rear of my 200sx, much better than the Falken 452's they replaced.

I think the Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 2's are next for my Zed.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Many people have talked about the Falken's sudden drop off of grip at 4mm
> 
> Ends up false economy buying them as they don't last anywhere near as long as expensive brands.


glad its not just me been noticing this lately they are due for replacement but will have to wait a bit longer.


----------

